# don't feel too old



## caza04 (Jun 1, 2011)

I am 41 and starting my first cycle of IVF in July my AMH is 7.0 and FSH 9.5 am scared my eggs will
be no good  why didn't i think i was getting older


----------



## Berries (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Caza

I'm 37 but been told by consultant by ovaries are more like a 42 year old - my AMH is 4.9 and FSH 10.  

Like you we due to start 1st cycle of IVF/ICSI in July and I'm scared my eggs will be no good too.  In fact I'm convinced it won't work  

No easy answers but I understand how you feel.

Bx


----------



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi caza and berries

I am 41 and my amh is 13.5 just wanted to say don't worry to much about it, as it seems thats not all its about. my first cycle of ivf failed even with reasonable reserves, I'm currently DR at the moment ready for 2nd attempt so all things crossed.

I wish both of you lots of luck on your TX.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Caza, your amh is great! Just get cracking and don't worry so much


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hon you can't predict this on results, if they could we wouldn't be here living in limbo.  Some people with rubbish results go on to have babies and some people with brilliant ones have unexplained infertility and don't.  When I was obsessing about our statistically low chances my partner pointed out that for us it would be either 100% or 0% worrying about anything inbetween was a waste of my energy.  All you can do is to believe that you will be in the 100% category (I know easier said than done   ).

Good luck


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi ladiies I'm in a similar suitation  just waiting to see what consultant says as my appointment next week.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

One thing I would say to people re: AMH, is don't expect lots of eggs as others with high AMH would have.

HOWEVER, I know it's said over and over again but it really is quality over quantity.  Some people get 20 + eggs on EC but they're not good enough to fertilise.  My AMH was 2.49 in February when I had EC and I got 5 eggs, of which 3 were mature (and all 3 fertilised.  We even have one of those frozen).  Then my AMH was 6.6 in April and I got 11 eggs, of which 9 were mature (although fertilisation wasn't as good).

Try not to get too involved in the numbers with AMH.  It is just an indication and is not always a reflection of the true situation.  Each cycle will be different.


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

Mandy,
Thanks for your post but I only have one attempt. I know odds are not great but I will give my one chance the best shot


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

MandyPandy, your amh more than doubled in two months!! Can you think of anythng you did that  could have caused that?  Yoga, spirulina? chocolate chip cookies?!!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

shortbutsosweet said:


> Mandy,
> Thanks for your post but I only have one attempt. I know odds are not great but I will give my one chance the best shot


Hmmmmm.... well, if you only have one attempt, could I possibly suggest getting your thyroid checked first (your GP should be able to do this for you)? I hope I'm not preaching to the converted but I wish someone had told me before starting to really look into it. My clinic didn't do the test and it was a wasted cycle as I since found out I have Hashimoto's and an underactive thyroid. If I could have my time again and knew then what I know now, I'd make sure everything was properly balanced there before going ahead. Also, I know a lot of people don't believe it in, but it might be worth getting your immunes tested too?

If I knew I only had one go at it, I would definitely do all the investigative work first so I could know for sure that I had given it my all.

TBH though, your AMH is absolutely workable and your FSH is fine (it ideally needs to be under 10) so there is no reason to think you won't get some good eggs. AMH is just an indicator of how many you might have. FSH is a bit more to do with quality. My first embryos, although there were only 3 of them, were brilliant quality. It should have all worked, the main reason it didn't was because I have all these immune issues that I didn't realise were there.

Urbangirl - I'm afraid it looks like it doubled but it didn't really. In June last year my AMH was around 6.4. I was told that was quite low so started taking DHEA. After 4 months I had my AMH re-tested and it was 2.49. The only thing I'd been doing differently was the DHEA so I immediately stopped it. 2 months later my AMH was back to 6.6 (luckily!).

A lot of people do recommend that DHEA can improve your DHEA especially in ladies over 40. Perhaps it's worth speaking to your respective consultants about it to see what they say?


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Mandy, yes I aam having thyroid checked had bloods tests last week ar GP.
I have had thyroid scan in the past as my Mum died from thyroid cancer.
I will have lots of questions for my prospective consultaant when I have appointment on Monday.
I have been taking vitamins and trying to eat well.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

shortbutsosweet said:


> Hey Mandy, yes I aam having thyroid checked had bloods tests last week ar GP.
> I have had thyroid scan in the past as my Mum died from thyroid cancer.
> I will have lots of questions for my prospective consultaant when I have appointment on Monday.
> I have been taking vitamins and trying to eat well.


 I'm sorry to hear about your mum. It's almost unbelievable to think quite how much the thyroid affects us all on a daily basis.

I find that being proactive about it all helps give a sense of control over it all too. I really hope that for you it is just an issue of your DH's swimmers and ICSI will sort it all out for you. It can and does happen on the first go so there's no reason to think that it can't be you that it works for.


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, just waiting for my appointment and some answers. Too be honest fed up of being pocked and prodded already!


----------

